# 2002 Nissan X Trail noise and ABS & 4WD Lights on.



## zook600 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi,

My 2002 nissan x trail has started making a funny whirring noise since I came back from a wet weekend camping with it parked on wet grass. 
The ABS and 4WD lights remain on also and when I choose to have 4 wheel drive it goes back to 2wd on its own accord. The following link is exactly what I'm getting, any ideas?





Any help would be appreciated.


----------

